# UCLA Cinematography MFA 2022



## L.m.oss

Hi! I haven’t seen anyone else post about the cinematography program at UCLA. I applied back in October and it’s been radio silence since. Anyone else apply to this program and heard anything back yet?


----------



## coridech

I have not heard anything either; hopefully decisions come soon!!!


----------

